# My ND doe had quintuplets!



## figforest (Mar 13, 2009)

I milked the goats at 7pm, and checked everyone over once before I returned to the house. All was quiet. Came back out at 8pm to feed the bottle kids, and there was my ND doe Panda, laying with 3 cleaned, still wet kids......! As I scooped them up to get them into the warm house (temp here in NE Texas is 27 degrees.....brr!), I found a 4th baby off in the corner squooshed inside the pallet wall.
Got them in the house, my BF is toweling them dry, and headed back out to attend to the tired momma..........heard more cries coming from the barn.........broke into a run at this point! There was Panda standing over a 5th tiny-but-oh-so-loud baby! Wowee! My first quintuplets!

You can see them all in my Facebook album: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... b3fee6f8b8

They are 2 weeks old now, and still in my bathroom! I promised myself that tomorrow I would fix them a pen...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy cow! Congrats on healthy kids!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!!! thats cool! I think??? Glad you found them all! That little black one sure is nice!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I want to see a pic of mama BEFORE she had the babies...exactly how wide can a ND get?  Beautiful kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Congrats! I had my first set of quints last year. It is amazing they can have that many!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW! That is amazing....they all look great-and congratulations!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow that's a lot! They are all darling too! Lots of work for you, but it's fantastic they all made it.

Jan


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

WOWZA! Aren't you lucky :shocked: I would like to see the momma pre kidding too! Those are really cute babies.I really like the black one


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey what is the sex of the babies?


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations! Agree they are adorable!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are so cute! Does mamma produce enough milk for all of them or do you have to supliment them?


----------



## carrie430 (Apr 13, 2010)

awwwww so cute


----------



## figforest (Mar 13, 2009)

I pulled all the kids and have been bottlefeeding them. I wanted to make sure that they were getting enough, plusI had never milked Panda before and wanted to get her on the milkstring. And, I wanted to ensure that the kids were socialized and friendly.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

WOW.. they all look so cute and healthy! Good job Momma! and you too!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

how about a picture of them all together?
LW


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh wow! Five kids? I would panic with three! Congratulations on five healthy babies. :applaud:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Like everyone else said....Wow. they are cute too. More pics please.......


----------

